
Ask HN: Thoughts on Ethereum? - paulot
Has anyone used it or developed an app on it? What are your thoughts on the technology? What about on solidity as a contract language?
======
PaulHoule
I went to a Blockchain conference in NYC and met with some Ethereum advocates
there. What struck me was that there was no real security story. I didn't look
at it closely enough to find any specific attacks against any specific "smart
contracts" but I also didn't see any reason to believe it would be difficult
to find them.

Next thing, the DAO hack.

Blockchains have a huge appeal to people who don't understand much about
money, software, etc. We got as long as we did without them getting invented
because any academic who invented a distributed systems protocol that would
not handle an increased workload when you add more nodes would be laughed out
of the room.

